# Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?



## j.Breithardt (10. August 2012)

Ich suche für September 2 Private Zimmer im Raum Zieriksee, Renesse.

Wer hat Kontakte? :m


----------



## Pippa (27. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*

Hallo Jürgen,

hast du schon eine Unterkunft für deinen Holland-Trip im September gefunden? 
Was ich dir ggf. anbieten könnte, wäre eine Ferienwohnung in Zoutelande. Wie du vermutlich weißt, wäre das rund 35 km von Renesse entfernt. 
Falls dein Gesuch noch aktuell ist und Zoutelande als Home-Base infrage käme, meld dich doch mal mit genauen Termin-Angaben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> hast du schon eine Unterkunft für deinen Holland-Trip im September gefunden?
> Was ich dir ggf. anbieten könnte, wäre eine Ferienwohnung in Zoutelande. Wie du vermutlich weißt, wäre das rund 35 km von Renesse entfernt.
> Falls dein Gesuch noch aktuell ist und Zoutelande als Home-Base infrage käme, meld dich doch mal mit genauen Termin-Angaben.


 

Hallo Pippa,#h

Zoutelande wäre mir zu weit weg.
Für die 2-3 Übernachtungen möchte ich für mich alleine auch wirklich nur ein Zimmer. Die Ferienwohnungen werden i.d.R. auch nicht für so kurze Zeit vermietet. Wäre mir dann zu teuer, zudem kommt dann ja noch die Endreinigung oben drauf.
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (27. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich habe letztes Jahr in Zierikzee ein Wochenende in der Pension Klaas Vaak übernachtet. Sehr einfach eingerichtet, vor allem das Bad, aber ich wollte da nur angeln, insofern war es mir wurscht. Frühstück war auch in Ordnung, insofern würde ich da wieder hin.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich habe letztes Jahr in Zierikzee ein Wochenende in der Pension Klaas Vaak übernachtet. Sehr einfach eingerichtet, vor allem das Bad, aber ich wollte da nur angeln, insofern war es mir wurscht. Frühstück war auch in Ordnung, insofern würde ich da wieder hin.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 


Danke Michael,:m

an diese Pension habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. War vor
2 Jahren bereits mal dort. Für Angelzwecke absolut ausreichend.#6


----------



## Michael_05er (27. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*

Bitte sehr, gern geschehen. Ich hoffe, ich werde da auch nochmal hinkommen. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr...
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*

#h





Michael_05er schrieb:


> Bitte sehr, gern geschehen. Ich hoffe, ich werde da auch nochmal hinkommen. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr...
> Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Michael,#h

du kommst dann doch fast an meiner Haustüre vorbei.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (28. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*

Für mich sind es leider rund 450km zu fahren. Aber wenn ich es mal hinbekomme, sag ich Bescheid. Vielleicht bist Du ja daheim und hast Lust, mitzukommen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Für mich sind es leider rund 450km zu fahren. Aber wenn ich es mal hinbekomme, sag ich Bescheid. *Vielleicht bist Du ja daheim und hast Lust, mitzukommen*.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Sollte man nicht ausschliessen.|supergri


----------



## Pippa (28. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Pippa,#h
> 
> Zoutelande wäre mir zu weit weg.
> OK, Agument lasse ich gelten.
> ...



Was hast du vor, alles zu erwischen? Wirst du ausschließlich im Meer angeln?


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. August 2012)

*AW: Unterkunft Oosterschelde,wer kann helfen?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Was hast du vor, alles zu erwischen? Wirst du ausschließlich im Meer angeln?


 

Hallo Pippa,#h

mich interessiert ausschließlich das Spinnfischen auf
Wolfsbarsch.:m
Mit der gemeinsammen Ferienwohnung ist nett gemeint,aber
leider für mich nicht planbar, da ich z.Z. nicht frei über meine
Zeit verfügen kann, und ganz spontan entscheiden werde.


----------

